# Gorilla Gadgets a flop?



## mcaz5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay so I received my much anticipated gorilla gadgets 3500 today and it just won't work. It won't boot up unless I plug it in the charger and then it goes to charging menu. From there it'll show 5% 20% 60% in a matter of about 20 seconds. It also makes a high pitch ringing noise when plugged into the charger. I think it's a battery contact issue because I can get the battery to boot up like it should normally if I push down and to the right on it. I guess there's really nothing else to do but ship it back. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Well...
With these huge and unofficial batteries, there are definitely problems with reading the correct percentages.
Most users that I've seen report "My phone says %10 for about 6 hours after dropping there within 3" or something similar.
So I'd guess that the charging portion may be in relation.

But as far as debugging...
There's nothing that I can really suggest.
Maybe a return is needed =/


----------



## mcaz5 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's definitely more than just reading the battery wrong. The phone won't even boot up with the battery in. I'm thinking a return as well


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like a defect, as I've heard others that were pretty happy with their battery.


----------



## fastpakr (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep. I no longer use mine because I picked up an Otterbox, but the phone worked fine with the Gorilla Gadgets battery. Only problem was the weird reporting of status. I could use the phone for one day and it would drop to 10% remaining, and another day or two go by with the low battery warning before it shuts off.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

For mine today. Put it in and phone booted right up.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jrfan888 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've had 2 of these and they never worked right. I ended up getting a power skin


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine is working great so far. Off topic but how do you like the powerskin? When looking there were very mixed reviews and it was the most expensive.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## nappy (Oct 11, 2011)

they have good customer service. Just tell them

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Mined stopped holding a good charge after a month or two...went back to stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eddie3130 (Oct 11, 2011)

Besides the wonky readings I think its quite good for 30 bux

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

